# Made my first baby soap on thursday



## skayc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Instead of using the buttermilk that has cultures, I used the powder, I also added heavy cream & baby carrot puree, I added these after mixing in the lye water with the oils. my olive oil was at 75% so it took awhile to get to trace (I gave up at light trace & let it sit and get thicker.) I then let it gel...boy did it gel! at one point it looked dark rusty orange half on top...then it finished...I think It will have a dark orange transparent look...was I supposed to prevent it from gelling? my next batch should I put it in the freezer? I'm waiting till tuesday to unmold the baby soap, & will get pictures later.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 19, 2015)

I would have put it the freezer with that much milk. The carrot puree will also add in some orange. As a side not I never use handmade soap on babies. They just do not need it on their skin. A nice m&p soap can be much milder and sting not the eyes as bad as our handmade soaps.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I have nothing against M&P....It's just not something I want to do.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 19, 2015)

I too don't recommend using soap on babies. I tell them to wait till they actually are old enough to get dirty . 1 1/2- 2. I worry about their sensitive skin and higher ph. That's of course my thoughts.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 19, 2015)

I would definitely put it in the freezer if you make it again. That being said, if I knew then what I know now I would never have used any soap on my son as a baby. Lukewarm water and a soft washcloth is enough, maybe a tiny dab of cleanser for the diaper area if absolutely necessary.

I have had people at my farmers market ask if I have a soap for babies and I tell them no. I do have a recipe for kids that is mild enough for my son (who has eczema) but I would never use even my own soap for a baby. Their skin is so delicate and sensitive.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I did not create this post to be lectured about people using baby soap on their babies...that's not for me to decide as i have no children of my own. I was wanting advice on the type of soap called 'Baby Soap' that uses buttermilk & Carrot Puree'. which is supposed to be a nutritious gentle soap. I know there are alot of soapers making this soap.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 19, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I did not create this post to be lectured about people using baby soap on their babies...that's not for me to decide as i have no children of my own. I was wanting advice on the type of soap called 'Baby Soap' that uses buttermilk & Carrot Puree'. which is supposed to be a nutritious gentle soap. I know there are alot of soapers making this soap.



We feel like you should not ask this advice, CP soap is not good for babies and animals.   That's a proofen Fact!!
It seems your answer is a bit on rude side..........:sad:


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Dahila said:


> We feel like you should not ask this advice, CP soap is not good for babies and animals.   That's a proofen Fact!!
> It seems your answer is a bit on rude side..........:sad:


how was it rude for me to ask for advice on a soap making forum for the making of soap? Just because it's not a soap you choose to make? this is a soap making forum correct? not a how to care for your baby forum? if you choose not to make this type of soap please do not reply, This question was directed at those making this type of soap.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 19, 2015)

I think I made the recipe you're referring to a long time ago. Is it the Brambleberry buttermilk Bastille baby soap? Anyway, yes, usually you'd want to refrigerate a soap made with milk and purée because those ingredients can cause soap to overheat because of the sugar content. Your soap went into gel phase because of the heat and will most likely be fine and lighter once it cools.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I modified a recipe I found online, the OO is 75%..it is slightly different than BB's similar though. Thanks, I'll post pics of it later, I won't try unmolding it until tuesday, the top has lightened, although parts show some transparency, this was my first time using buttermilk powder & carrot puree. I also used coconut oil & castor oil.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 19, 2015)

Did you dissolve the buttermilk powder in some water before adding it? If not, I'm wondering if some of the powder stayed in clumps and that's why you're having some color difference. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I dissolved it in the heavy cream & carrot puree that I used, then refrigerated it over night. The water I added the lye to without the milk & let it cool down, trying to avoid burnt buttermilk.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

This is what the soap looks like at the moment. I'll wait till tuesday to unmold them.


----------



## Susie (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes, please show pics when unmolded and/or cut.  It will tell us much more then.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 20, 2015)

I will.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 20, 2015)

People will give the best answer they can - if you ask on a cigar forum "what cigar size would be best for my 3 year old to smoke?" I don't anyone would actually answer your question, rather they would point out that cigars aren't for kids (tricks are, however). 

If I ask here "I made a soap for sensitive skin - 100% co at 1% sf. Should I get it or not?" I would get very few answers about the gelling and a lot about how my soap is actually terrible for sensitive skin. 

Bottom line - you won't always hear what you want to hear. If people with a lot of experience think you're doing something unwise, they will tell you so. If you don't like that.........sorry, not sorry.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> People will give the best answer they can - if you ask on a cigar forum "what cigar size would be best for my 3 year old to smoke?" I don't anyone would actually answer your question, rather they would point out that cigars aren't for kids (tricks are, however).


funny thing is I never said I was making it for babies...this type of soap simply has that name, is supposed to be a gentle type of soap. I'm finding out even moderators attack people on this site. Did anyone ask me 'who is this for? NO! they assumed. so if I had left the word baby off & simply said I was making a Bastille soap with carrot puree & buttermilk would you have attacked me?  so sad that this group is unfriendly to beginner soap makers, I'm only saying this because 2 moderators joined in on the attack.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 20, 2015)

Skayc, I hope you  don't think I am joining in on an attack, I am not (and I don't think it was an attack, just a misunderstanding).  Here are my  thoughts.  I too thought that you were making a soap that you are giving/selling as a soap for babies, because of the name.  I also  thought "not a good idea, babies don't need soap."  The people that did  opine are some of the most experienced soapmakers on the board, they do  often chip in to stop people from making mistakes, expecially when they  are new.  

The reason it is a good idea to take that advice in  the spirit in which it is meant is that (a) they really are not trying  to lecture, they have nothing to prove b/c their "creds" are  unimpeachable here and (b) there will probably come a point in time when  you need information that they might be the only ones to have.  Shunt  and Carolyn probably have a couple of decades of soaping experience between the two of them, you don't want to have some weird problem, post  it, and have them look at it and think "hm, that was that newb that  didn't want to hear my advice, hope someone else is willing to help."

I  think you should think about this a bit, say your mea culpas, and keep  posting.  This is the best place to get advice on soapmaking on the net,  you don't want to leave it based on a misunderstanding.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 20, 2015)

It's not really a type of soap "baby soap", but this is a recipe that was touted as being specifically for babies, as is clear from the website where the recipe comes from. 

There are many things that are generally considered red lines by most people here - soap for babies is one of them, as is using vinegar on your skin in case of a lye spill. The reaction to post with a wrong idea on these sorts of topics will be a strong one and for the right reason. 

If you never intended this soap to be used on babies and would refuse to give it to people (as you are such a beginner that you want to be handled in a special way, you must be a long way from even thinking about selling, correct?) who would use it on babies, then you could have just said that in response to the first posts instead of responding in a combative manner. 

Beginner, experienced soaper or anywhere in between - rudeness is rudeness


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't usually comment on these types of discussions but in this case, I feel that I should. 

No one was attacking you personally. They offer up additional advice when they feel the post warrants it. I realize that you didn't say this was specifically for a baby however, with the word baby in the soap, it is a good assumption that it will be used on babies. 

If all that was ever offered on this forum (or any other) was advice on the specific topic (soap, cigars, shaving, ect), the forum would never last. This forum has lasted because it is a community. Its not a bunch of people who get paid to give advice. Those who have advice to give come for something other than learning- they come for camaraderie. I know that's why I came. The additional wealth of advice is a perk to me. 

They never once told you, you had to follow their advice. I actually think this was their way of extending a hand to more than just telling you what you might want to fix in your recipe and more about widening the scope of what this forum can be about.

I think you may want to look at the advice you were given as just that, advice, no more no less.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just want to throw in there, if selling a soap called baby soap, people will probably think it's suited for babies. Many infants and small toddlers even have a milk allergy. It's to the casein sp? protein found in dairy. If severe it could potentially cause a rash from topically touching the skin. Now I am no expert on what happens to these proteins when they hit the lye monster, but it is something worth noting.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 20, 2015)

If u are allergic to milk protein, you definitely get a rash from topically applying milk products. I am allergic to whey and didn't realise this reaction would occur. I bathed in cows milk bath salts and boy did I regret it. I also can't use bar soap with cows milk in as I made some of that at the same time as the bath salts with the same powder. Out of interest I washed my hands with the bar soap and still got itching even after saponification so cows milk cosmetics are definitely a no no for me.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 20, 2015)

i still feel like i was attacked, even after basically saying the soap was not made for a baby. I might not ever ask for anymore help on this site, being afraid to be attacked.. I posted this in the beginner forum because I have only been soaping since april, I am nowhere near selling. I should have known better to ask for advise, I've seen these same group of people attack other noobies, some who never replied afterward & might have left this community.


skayc1 said:


> i have no children of my own. I was wanting advice on the type of soap called 'Baby Soap' that uses buttermilk & Carrot Puree'. which is supposed to be a nutritious gentle soap.


 
So one advise from you guys I will take is to not use the word 'Baby' in this soap, that does not mean I will not make this soap. On another issue alot of people have allergies- that is what the ingredient labels are for, all my soaps have cows milk in them. I will have that listed, my mother is allergic to mangoes, so I do not use mango butter, to each their own. 


Saponista said:


> If u are allergic to milk protein, .


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 20, 2015)

Again, nobody attacked you even when you became rude.  And your quoted post above was posted after we gave our suggestions. Perhaps if you were clear in the beginning you wouldn't have been offended by answers.  Besides, just because you don't have children doesn't mean you weren't going to give it to someone with a child.  We give advice and it's totally up to you if you choose to take it or move on.   Maybe this isn't the place for you. However, you won't find many groups as helpful, kind and patient as this one.   Totally up to you.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 20, 2015)

You guys made me cry, so yes i was attacked.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm sorry that you cried, however, you have to realize that towards the beginning of the post no one was trying to do anything but offer helpful advice. If you were hurt by someones post please understand that not all of us here are native Englishspeakers and may not know the correct syntax or wording to make something sound nicer. 

After you began to be combative is when other people began to step in and try to let you know why you may have gotten the advice that you did. Still, you were not accepting. You may want to re-think how to approach internet communities as something is lost over the internet that would be able to be conveyed in face to face conversation.

I know it sucks when you don't get the response you want. I've been there. Whats so valuable about this place is that people will help you once they give you the truth, blunt as it may be. 

I will tell you that selling (it seems that you plan to in the future) will be much more scrutinizing than this forum will ever be. And you can get a lot more than just your feelings hurt out there too. I'm not belittling the way you feel only letting you know that everything said here came with a genuine want to help.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 20, 2015)

You *really* need to read through this thread, think about it, and decide how you want to proceed.  Shunt is right, this *is* the kindler, gentler board, at least when it comes to having an active, helpful community.  

The boards:  Dish.  Very active and helpful, but if you think it is tough here, do not venture over there.  They have a whole vocabulary for newbies who displease them, it is not pretty.  By now someone would have researched your name, if you actually sell, where, how long you have been soaping, on and on.  They describe us as being wimps when it comes to newbie treatment, I believe the term "farting rainbows" has come up w/r/t to what they see as our kid-glove treatment 

Craftserver: Gentle to newbies but not v. active, mostly candles. V. few posts on soaping.

Teach soap:  extremely gentle to newbies but almost no activity.  Pretty much a BB touting site.  

If you need a place to come and yak about soap, get great advice, find lots of posts, this really is it.  Again, I am going to urge you to re-read with an objective eye, critically think about the thread, apologize, and move on.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mod edit - "goodbye" posts are against the site rules. They state "if you want to go, just go" - TEG


----------



## not_ally (Jul 20, 2015)

I didn't mean move on from the board, just to move on from this topic and put it behind you.  I think it is a mistake to leave the board over this, you will find it a loss.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 20, 2015)

Another thought, just because B&B posted a similar recipe and called it a baby bastile soap, it does not make it a safe baby soap. They are trying to sell supplies. I can also say when and if you ever sell or give away if a person sees the name "Baby" the will take it as baby soap. No one here is mean in fact this is one of the friendliest soapmaking forums around with a wealth of info. In this business it sometimes takes a tough skin to survive. I could send you to another forum, which may be the first one around and trust me they can shed you. But again there is a wealth of info that cannot be found in many places. Whether you leave or stay is up to you, but by leaving you will miss a lot of good information. I have been making soap several years and have still learned. Face Book soap sites can have awful info. Just a little FYI. I have had people come to my booth complaining about a soap they bought for specific body regions telling me it burnt them. (not my soap, I do not sell such). They were told handmade soap is good for all and will not hurt. Wrong info


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 20, 2015)

I see I'm a bit later here but I have to chime in. I love this forum and the people here but I have seen some get a bit overbearing when sharing their opinions. While I don't think anyone was attacked per say, I do see why to OP felt like that.

It only take one person to mention that soap is not good for babies, no need for more to jump on the bandwagon. Thats what makes it feel like a attack. If you have a strong opinion on something, mention it move on. Better yet, keep your opinion to yourself. 
Unless its something that could be dangerous, like lye and vinegar, I see no reason to to share controversial opinions unless you are asked for it.

I personally see no issue with using soap on babies, people have been doing it for decades with no harm. I also don't agree with the "babies only need washed with water" thinking. Babies get nasty, they sweat and get poo/spit up on them. Its gross not to use some form of cleaner on them. Of course this is my opinion, one I wouldn't normally mention on here because I know I will get jumped on for it.

I have the same issues with people who get jumped on for wanting to sell too soon. I say let them make crappy soap and fail with selling. That will teach them better then anything you say on here can.

Bottom line is, maybe its time to temper your passion for soap making with a bit of understanding for newbies who may be making mistakes or doing things you don't agree with.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 20, 2015)

How do I delete this thread? I was about to leave this group, my niece knocking on my door saved me (actually she spoke to me from outside my window, kinda startled me, she knows I'm hard of hearing. I'll stay, but can someone delete this thread?


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 20, 2015)

You'll have to PM a mod and ask for it to be deleted. I came back here because I completely forgot to answer your question. I have a ton of trouble using carrot juice in soap, it always overheats, add in the milk and I would probably have a disaster. 

Yours looks fine, just gelled. I would definitely pop it in the freezer next time though.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 20, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I see I'm a bit later here but I have to chime in. I love this forum and the people here but I have seen some get a bit overbearing when sharing their opinions. While I don't think anyone was attacked per say, I do see why to OP felt like that........
> 
> .....Bottom line is, maybe its time to temper your passion for soap making with a bit of understanding for newbies who may be making mistakes or doing things you don't agree with.




But then where is the line drawn? If someone says they will make a 100% co soap with a 1% sf, would it be wrong to say it would be a terrible soap? Using a Castile within one week of making it, can people say it would be best cured? At what point is it okay to offer advice, on which topics?

Advice like "don't sell too soon" might actually be new information for some newbies, that they hadn't actually considered. Then, when its pointed out to them, makes sense and they learn to soap before selling. If no one suggest it, they might actually fail totally when they could have waited a while and succeeded, just because it wasn't pointed out to them that they were taking on something bigger than they could see. 

I agree, though - it can seem like people pile on - but if just one person posted and everyone thinks "it has been said, I don't need to say it" then it can seem like only 1 person thinks it rather than a lot of people thinking it. I don't think much can be done about that, though.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 20, 2015)

You are right Effy, I think its the piling on that I see happening that can be so hurtful to newbies. They come here all kinds of excited then get shot down, it really makes you feel like a piece of crap when that happens.

I had it happen to me. My first post was about a recipe I found in a book, measured by volume and not weight. Everyone jumped on me, made me feel stupid and unwanted on here. I think that at times people forget what it feels like to be a newbie and how hurtful it can feel when everyone is telling us we are wrong.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 20, 2015)

I vote for thread deletion.  Enough about those stinky babies, already   I have enough trouble not stealing them in grocery stores, no need to talk about them here!


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't have children myself. I asked a moderator to delete this thread.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah maybe is better to delete it, and all forgotten. SkayC1 I am also hard of hearing and I do understand how difficult life is.  Hearing aids help only a bit.  It can cause a lot of frustration because we communicate in writing.   I promise you there is not better board than this one.  You probably noticed my English is as fluent as yours and still ,  I had never been attacked here, or insulted, on the contrary, I am treated with respect, and I learn everyday something new)
I am on Dish and I made a Zero posts 00, it is pretty unforgiving board This one is awesome, so give yourself a chance to meet all that cool people


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 20, 2015)

Obsidian, none of us were trying to be mean or controversial. I had a kneejerk reaction of "oh no, don't use that on babies" due to a misunderstanding. Most of the posts are trying to make her feel better and encourage her to stay.

I'm going to step on my soapbox for a quick second to say that people have different life experiences that they bring to forums. Of course those different experiences are going to lend themselves to the advice given. You have no issue with using soap on babies but you also probably have not had to watch your infant/toddler/young child suffer the effects of eczema. I have and it is horrible. I've watched my child literally scratch himself bloody and I know that the baby products I used on him made it worse. I really do wish I knew then what I know now but no one in my family had ever had a child with eczema so it was new territory for us. If someone had given me the advice that I gave to skayc then maybe it would have given me food for thought. 

I want to be clear that I am not jumping on you. I respect the opinion of everyone on this forum even if I don't always agree with them. We can't make informed decisions if we don't have all the necessary information. People used to smoke around babies all the time because they didn't understand the harm they were doing. When you know better you do better.


----------



## Susie (Jul 20, 2015)

No, don't delete this.  This was overdue,(and this time it was not me), and does contain useful information.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 20, 2015)

My comment was also not meant to be an attack, simply informative. I think the best solution would be to delete this thread or close it from further comment as we are all now just flogging a dead horse.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 20, 2015)

LOL, Susie it was me this time...I agree it should not be deleted. Maybe someone else will learn something. Heck, I have been told my soap stinks and my labels are dark and un-appealing. I did not ask for it to be deleted


----------

